# Feeding Time



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Please forgive me if this is the wrong place to put this or if it's really widely practiced already. I just tried something that I read about in another forum (not sure what one) for feeding my cichlids.

What I did was remove a rock from my tank and rub crushed spirulina flakes onto it when it was wet. Once it dried I put it back into the tank. 
The site I read it on said that it more closely replicates the way they eat in the wild. 
They seem to love it and it's fun to watch also.
vid:


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice vid 

I've done this with the repashy food they fish looked like they were having fun eating it off the wood I stuck it on.


----------

